# Tog Time?



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Any of you do any togging? Been thinking about heading to the OC to try the bulkhead for some tog around Thanksgiving. Pretty sure kids are going with the ex. It's been ages, but I vaguely think I remember late Nov and Dec as the time to go from my days hanging with the bucket brigade. lol.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

It's been a long time for me too and I can't remember when they started biting good. Good luck when you go.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Trevor,

I was there 3 weeks ago and the bite was hot with 2 keepers and lost 2 more. Not sure how the bite is right now, but can't hurt to give it a shot.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the report.good luck an be safe out there


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

TunaFish said:


> Hey Trevor,
> 
> I was there 3 weeks ago and the bite was hot with 2 keepers and lost 2 more. Not sure how the bite is right now, but can't hurt to give it a shot.


Thanks Peter. I thinking I may just go this weekend.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So I took my youngest kiddo and we spent the night in OC Friday night. He wasn't pleased with me getting him out of bed at 6 AM. Went over to AllTackle and bought live sand fleas and green crabs. Fished about 4 hours. Wasn't a huge bite, but did catch some. Catch to hours spent fishing ratio: 1:1; Catch to sinkers lost in rocks ratio: 1:2


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Very nice Trevor!!! One happy young fella..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

He looks ecstatic!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Well done Trevor, very nice report.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Lipyourown said:


> Well done Trevor, very nice report.


Wow, blast from the past. I keep thinking about that huge striper you caught at Point Lookout. Got a pic of it?


----------

